
61 Interviews with Founders of Web 2.0 Websites - danielha
http://dfinitive.com/blog/web-20/61-interviews-with-founders-of-web-20-websites/
======
jwecker
Man Daniel. I'm going to be up all night.

------
python_kiss
Thank you danielha! keep up the great posts

~~~
danielha
I thought using my full name as my user name would make it easier to meet the
new community. I wonder if anyone actually reads it as Daniel_Ha. :)

(you're welcome, Jawad)

~~~
python_kiss
Actually, Daniel, I thought about it but then I wasn't sure if your name is
Daniel or Daniela (male vs. female). Sorry :p

~~~
danielha
All man, man.

------
staunch
This is a great list. Thank you.

------
stokelake
excellent site, this will save me loads of time.

